# Panasonic SC-HT 40: Display burned out?



## Phyrie (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello,
I hope I'm posting this in the appropriate place. I have had the Panasonic SC-HT 40 Home Theatre Audio System for about five years. Two days ago the receiver display stopped displaying. It's as if the light is burned out. The unit is still working fine, but we can't tell at which volume level we are. We have discovered that we are weirdly attached to knowing at which number we have the volume set! It's rather like not having audio tones on a telephone; you don't miss them till they're gone.

Is it possible that the display lights have simply burned out? Or is there something we can do to "re-boot" or "re-set" the unit? This is our first surround system ever, and we aren't very technically inclined (as if you couldn't tell already!).

Thanks so much for any help you can offer.
Phyrie


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

Yes, its probable that the light has simply burned out. I long for the day when I can switch off the lights on my units. Once set - why do I need to see them?


----------

